# First weird sign you were pregnant



## WantsALittle1

What was the very first sign that made you pause for a second, look from side to side, and say "uhhhhh... Could this be it?"

I get sore boobs, cramps, fatigue every month just before my period, so these weren't the things that tipped me off. 

What did it for me was...

1. two days before my BFP I was sitting at work and my left ear suddenly became completely flooded with heat... it burned so hot in period of 1-2 minutes that I wanted to tear it off my head. I went to the bathroom and looked in the mirror and my ear and left cheek were rosy as all heck. This was the first and only hot flash I've experienced in my life--in fact, it took a phone call to my mom and a description of it to learn that it was a hot flash. I thought I had an ear infection!

2. My right lower lip started tingling that very night, and it was so distracting that I couldn't go to bed. I started freaking out because somehow I thought I was getting a cold sore (even though I'd never had one in my life). It lasted well into the next day and night, but by the following morning it was gone and instead my boobs were more sore than they'd ever been in my life. That afternoon, on a whim, I did a FRER and got my BFP...


----------



## crashbaby

mine was yellow CM!


----------



## Faith1025

My first symptom was extreme hunger and thirst that could not be satisfied for a couple of days. I honestly thought I was developing diabetes because it runs in my family. I was overjoyed to see the words "pregnant" rather than what I thought it was!


----------



## charlie_lael

Nothing here, just tested because I had a tattoo removal appointment and you're not supposed to have it if your pregnant. :haha: since then I've had super sore bbs.


----------



## Happily

My first indication that I was pregnant was spotting. I had a very slight bit of brown spotting and thought AF was showing up. The next day my BBT dropped a substantial amount. I felt certain AF was going to happen. That afternoon I had another very slight bit of brown spotting and tinged creamy streaked CM. The next morning, I woke up and my BBT rose back up higher than it was previously. It was at that point that I started thinking I'm pregnant.


----------



## leoniebabey

sore boobs, mine dont ususally hurt before my period and if they do it's only for a couple of days before and this was well over a week before. with my 1st i felt very sick even before my missed period


----------



## ParisJeTadore

HOT flashes, oh my!!....in the middle of the grocery aisle. Then I went home and had a dizzy spell. Knew something was up!


----------



## sdeitrick1

Mine, as strange as it may seem, was that the metacarpal part of my thumb started itching non stop and there was no rash or anything there. Then, it was the ovulation type pains on both sides a week before AF was suppose to show.


----------



## camerashy

A week b4 + preg. Test I got heartburn + acid reflux ( only ever get heartburn when preg!)


----------



## xHaylesx

Thirst and general tiredness, i didn't think i was pregnant though but hubby made me do a test because we were going out that night and he just "had a feeling i was" and yep he was right :winkwink: xx


----------



## kikistobwin

I couldn't stop eating!


----------



## WantsALittle1

kikistobwin said:


> I couldn't stop eating!

Haha, me too... at first! Now it's hard to get a buttered slice of bread down :(


----------



## susan_1981

Mine was really strange. At 7dpo I couldn't stop cleaning! Lasted the whole weekend and I'm so not normally like that. I was literally cleaning the inside of cupboards, scrubbing carpets, cleaning under the stairs. Was so unlike me so it did make me wonder x


----------



## fifi-folle

wine tasted bad! We weren't trying...


----------



## WantsALittle1

susan_1981 said:


> Mine was really strange. At 7dpo I couldn't stop cleaning! Lasted the whole weekend and I'm so not normally like that. I was literally cleaning the inside of cupboards, scrubbing carpets, cleaning under the stairs. Was so unlike me so it did make me wonder x

Haha, adorable!


----------



## WantsALittle1

fifi-folle said:


> wine tasted bad! We weren't trying...

Haha, your baby was just taking control and telling you no more of that stuff for the next 9 months!


----------



## glitterfly

My face turned into mount vesouvius, and I got the worst AF cramps I've ever had... I also realised (1 week late) that I'd missed my period!

Oops! 

X


----------



## fifi-folle

WantsALittle1 said:


> fifi-folle said:
> 
> 
> wine tasted bad! We weren't trying...
> 
> Haha, your baby was just taking control and telling you no more of that stuff for the next 9 months!Click to expand...

LOL I know, thing is I'm still bf'ing my son, I've not been drunk since autumn 2010!


----------



## lala222

Dizziness!!! About 8 dpo I was sitting at the kitchen table looking around and everything was fuzzy and felt like my head was spinning! Just a weird feeling in general that I have never had before, felt like I was almost floating. And so tired I had to struggle to keep my head from hitting the table lol. That's when I knew!


----------



## Matos2010

twinges in my right side, cramps 4-5 days before AF was due...never get those until the day of or 2nd day!


----------



## mummyd3

My right eye twitching- had it with my 1at,but was told it was a coincidence or eye strain.
Then got it again a few days before I got my bfp.

Hubby now says "twitchey eyes never lie"


----------



## DragonTamer

First sign was spotting pink 3 or 4 days before AF was due and the instinct to not even bother with a pad...
Second sign, almost throwing up on hubby while dtd...lol took hpt 4 days later. And BFP


----------



## sdeitrick1

mummyd3 said:


> My right eye twitching- had it with my 1at,but was told it was a coincidence or eye strain.
> Then got it again a few days before I got my bfp.
> 
> Hubby now says "twitchey eyes never lie"

That's crazy! My left eye twitched all the time and come to think of it, it didn't stop until after I got my bfp!


----------



## AngelofTroy

My face broke out in horrible spots, and I was exhausted.


----------



## Elhaym

Mild cramps starting 4 days before AF due (10/11 DPO). I only usually ever start to cramp just a couple of hours or so before AF starts, so as soon as I get cramping any other time I know something is up. It's only happened twice and both times I got a BFP so I assume it's implantation. :)


----------



## Marie000

I started craving balsamic vinegar. I would eat a salad just as an excuse to get vinegar.
I had other symptoms too (cramping, sore breasts) but those were consistent with my normal PMS.


----------



## seaweed eater

First, heartburn. Never had that in my life before. 8 DPO, bam.

Then sore boobs at 9 DPO. I don't usually get those before my period so it was unusual. By then I was totally convinced I was pregnant despite two negative tests. :p


----------



## AmeliaLily

crashbaby said:


> mine was yellow CM!

Mine was this too!!


----------



## Mrs Mc

Vey sore bb's from ovulation, normaly only get them 2/3 days before af. Def knew something was up when suddenly got bright blue veins all over boobs at about 10dpo.


----------



## ela312012

tiredness n darker looking complexion :)


----------



## Blue_star

I felt sick alot but it was a different kind of sick and it lasted forever and I was really tired.


----------



## hopefulthstym

Insomnia. which is really strange for me because as my DH constantly reminds me, I could easily sleep 3 days straight if he'd let me. :blush: that and I gagged over the smell of Coffee, which is my favorite drink ever. :shrug:


----------



## Islander

i wanted milk and a glass of wine made me sick...


----------



## BabyNow

I first started wondering because I was really tired and had a horrible cold. I knew when I cried at a TV show that no one would ever cry during. The next day I cried most of the morning and knew for sure I was pregnant!


----------



## AlannaB

sdeitrick1 said:


> mummyd3 said:
> 
> 
> My right eye twitching- had it with my 1at,but was told it was a coincidence or eye strain.
> Then got it again a few days before I got my bfp.
> 
> Hubby now says "twitchey eyes never lie"
> 
> That's crazy! My left eye twitched all the time and come to think of it, it didn't stop until after I got my bfp!Click to expand...

This was mine too! My left eye twitched from about 5 DPO to 5 or 6 weeks pregnant. It's eased off some now. It just has to be a thing, because that's never happened to me for 3 weeks straight like that. All other symptoms were the same as I get before my period.


----------



## ashley78016

My foots itched like crazy but there as no rash and for two nights when I would try to go to sleep I would get SO hungry...so I'd have to go eat something. And I had heartburn!


----------



## jenjeep7

Implantation was my first sign. I am now pregnant for the 3rd time and each time about a week after BD I got a major pinching pain for about 30 seconds. Enough to take my breath away. Other than that, thirst and tiredness. 2 days later BFP!!!!


----------



## mumof1+1

I only decided to test because DS had jumped on me and my boobs were unusually sore...

Then it dawned on me that i was knackered despite sleeping somewhat and that coffee smelled VERY strong suddenly...

Then i found out exactly why :haha:

xxx


----------



## starah

With both my pregnancies, my first symptom was sore nipples. They finally stopped hurting thank goodness!


----------



## kcmb0886

My first symptom was sore boobs, although I didn't think much of them because I get sore boobs before AF shows up. But even my co-workers started to question me when coffee - which I used to drink constantly - made me sick and I stopped drinking it. But I really only figured it out when my BBT shift didn't drop after three weeks.


----------



## barefootnpreg

I'm a super energetic person, but one night I went for a run with my dog and came back and went straight to bed at 9 oclock. I'm usually up until 1 every night and I only sleep a few hours, but after that night I was in bed every night by 10! 

Also my nipples were extremely itchy. I remember trying to scratch them at work through my shirt, hoping no one noticed, and wondering what was wrong with me. 

I had a few beers one night (we weren't trying) and the next day in addition to the hangover, I just felt extremely aggravated and I didn't understand why. The baby was trying to tell me to keep that poison out!


----------



## hersheypomchi

my boobs usually get sore from ovulation up to a couple days before AF is due... but the soreness never went away


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm an insulin dependent or t1 diabetic. I test my blood sugar often and I know that immediately after ovulation my blood sugar spikes and I'm insulin resistant until af shows up... Well this time my blood sugar was extremely low all the time... I was constantly eating to keep my blood sugar up.


----------



## oh_socold

Vinegar was my first. Symptom. I wanted it more than anything. I put. Everything I ate in vinegar for about three weeks. Iam allergic to vinegar, I hate it ever since my sister convinced me to drink it because she read some fun fact about it. I drank a cup n I thought my insides were on fire for hours after ward. ...I never ate vinegar again. Now I can't get enough. Id like to drink it actually but I haven't gone that far. Yet


----------



## Reidfidleir

9 dpo I was very dizzy all day long. I thought I was going to keel over. 10-11 dpo I was very irritable. I had no patience. That's abnormal for me. And the. My temps stayed up higher than usual so I tested when period was due at 14 dpo and bfp immediately


----------



## mae babe

cankersore...hadn't had one for years


----------



## AlannaB

hersheypomchi said:


> my boobs usually get sore from ovulation up to a couple days before AF is due... but the soreness never went away

Strangely enough, mine never did get sore after ovulation. They usually do, and they swell up a lot too in the week before AF. But they did not my BFP cycle. That was a major tipoff for me. Of course a week or two later THEN they started swelling up/hurting.

It's funny how everyone's body is different.


----------



## campn

I craved ice cream and pickles (not together) all the time!


----------



## Donut

My boobs were sore for an unusually long time. 
Before AF they are usually sore for 2-3days. This time it had been going on for like.. 4 days.


----------



## naads03

mine was I saw a Heineken commercial and had a strong urge to drink an ice cold beer. I was practically salivating at the thought of it. From previous pregnancies (both ending in a loss) I knew that I had to be pregnant because i craved beer both times and now i cant stand the thought of any alcohol except beer.


----------



## Miss Broody

My boobs were unusually sore and then when AF was two days late i woke up feeling sick and was heaving on the way to work and i knew this was it. 

I went and brought a test (after 10 cycles of TTC i had banned them from the house!!) and POS first thing the next day! x


----------



## Miss Broody

For me the day i knew way only 10 DPO as i normally only have a 6-8 day LP before this.


----------



## Hopes

burning eyes + heartburn,,only get those when I'm pregnant :D


----------



## bitethebullet

Really horrible heartburn and indigestion- never had that in all my life before!


----------



## Lil_Apple

I could not concentrate it was as though a mist had decnded lol


----------



## Tacita

I suddenly got reaaaally clumsy, I dropped almost everything, and I wrote 'flower' instead of 'flour' on my shopping list, which is something I would never do. I think baby brain set in early... :|


----------



## x Helen x

I came up in a rash just underneath my wedding and engagement rings. It was all blistery and itchy, looked a bit like a chemical burn.

I knew straight away what it meant, as I had only ever had this once before and that's when I was pregnant in October (which ended in chemical).

It was funny, because from that point I was certain. I didn't even really need the test to confirm (although I took it anyway lol).


----------



## vintagecat

Incredibly sensitive nipples and diarrhea. :(


----------



## Kendrae

I had an appointment in Jan to find out why it was taking us 2 years to conceive. I had blood work set up for day 3 of my cycle. sooo, i was waiting around for it to show and when it was 1 day late, I took test. I was sooooooooo happily surprised! 

I had a 'feeling' I would get pregnant in 2012, but didn't realize we would conceive in Jan!! 

Congrats everyone


----------



## goddess25

Every time for me is instant peeing...and peeing a tonne every 30m-1hr for a few days!


----------



## SarahBear

Well I've been getting blue veins on my breasts during PMS and specific parts of them have been sore during PMS, but this month, the vein pattern was different on my right breast and so was the pattern of soreness. Additionally, my cat "kneaded" on me and liked my pants a lot. He NEVER kneads or licks my pants. He only did the kneading one time, but it's so unusual for him that it made me wonder. I wasn't sure it meant anything but upon googling it, I read about other people's cats who acted differently and more affectionately when they were pregnant.


----------



## esmemuppet

Random "electric shocks" in my breasts...different to any PMS symptoms...got my BFP the next day...at 4 weeks and 1 day...my LO is now 9 weeks and just fantastic so for any of you suffering with morning sickness, extreme fatigue etc believe me it's ALL worth it...being a new mummy is fab!!xx


----------



## Mrsctobe

Actually i didn't think i was pregnant lol. we had been trying a couple of months and the first month i'd convinced i was pregnant as i had loads symptoms but was heartbroken when my period came so the next month i just tried not to think too much about it. didnt have any symptoms when i decided to test (3-4days before af) and thought right i'll test now and if its negitive i'll be prepaired for af to come. and it went positive and did several more all positive i was so happy i cried lol i wasnt expecting it. symptoms kicked in at 6-7weeks x


----------



## aegle

My gums started bleeding.. like literally pouring a stream of blood. Was pretty sure something was up at that point. And bad heartburn one day, which I never have and haven't had since. Weird, huh?


----------



## prdlyexpectng

for me, i had mild nausea. but that was pretty much it.


----------



## MysMT

I just knew. I felt a poking and joked with a co-worker saying the baby is implanting, I can feel it. I went home that day and tested. Sure enough, it was positive. :blush:


----------



## 17thy

I was sitting on the couch and coughed and felt a sharp pulling in my lower abdomen. The only other time I had ever felt that was when I was pregnant before. So on a whim I bought a cheapy pregnancy test thinking "this is silly" lol. :bfp:


----------



## Lacuna

I've never had sore breasts in my life. I don't like them being touched for a week before AF, but they've never been sore. When they got really painful, I just knew that I was probably pregnant.


----------



## Twister

All I had was a late af lol. My boobs were sore but I get that anyway when af is due so didn't think that much of it. I had mild nausea on and off but it was so mild I barely noticed and put it down to being hungry. Once I was a week late I bought a test but didn't want to get to excited because knowing my luck af was just late but low and behold it was a bfp:)


----------



## ashley78016

I also had a fluttering feeling in my pelvic region...I have never felt anything like it !


----------



## ds0910

The very first thing was I was filing my nails one night and it was making me cringe!!! The feeling of it grinding on my nails was HORRID!!!! Crazy huh? Doesn't bother me now at 12wks.


----------



## miya

I was walking around in the mall and all of a sudden I got dizzy and naseated at the same time never happened to me before!


----------



## Heather1

My boyfriend picked me up from my Art class and I literally vomited in a grocery bag in his truck! Dead giveaway... haha!


----------



## XfairyhopesX

vintagecat said:


> Incredibly sensitive nipples and diarrhea. :(

angel (just being nosey) but i have diarrhea had it for 4 days now and praying its a bfp symptom thanks for giving me a light xxx:coffee:


----------



## lulalula

Mine was an awful taste in my mouth, like really metallic...gross! Got my BFP this morning :) xxxx


----------



## seaweed eater

Congrats, Lula! :happydance: and fairyhopes, I had diarrhea before my BFP too. I don't think of it as a "weird sign I was pregnant" because I was traveling at the time and still am not totally sure it was due to being pregnant, but I have had it a few times afterward too. At any rate it's not a bad sign at all. Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## mummyd3

AlannaB said:


> sdeitrick1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyd3 said:
> 
> 
> My right eye twitching- had it with my 1at,but was told it was a coincidence or eye strain.
> Then got it again a few days before I got my bfp.
> 
> Hubby now says "twitchey eyes never lie"
> 
> That's crazy! My left eye twitched all the time and come to think of it, it didn't stop until after I got my bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> This was mine too! My left eye twitched from about 5 DPO to 5 or 6 weeks pregnant. It's eased off some now. It just has to be a thing, because that's never happened to me for 3 weeks straight like that. All other symptoms were the same as I get before my period.Click to expand...

I knew I wasn't going mad & there had to be others!!!!


----------



## DeeDee80

Nothing. I tested only to satisfy my friend's curiosity. But I was certain I didn't get pregnant that cycle. Wrong on my part :)


----------



## shout4

My fiance and I were casually chatting about our wedding and I suddenly burst into tears and said I didn't want a wedding it was too hard! He was like WTF? When I got my bfp a couple weeks later he was like that's why you were crying that day!!


----------



## Thaynes

I had tons of the normal symptoms the more I think back about it. I remember having sore bbs, being tired, cranky, slightly nauseous. I never thought about it and had totally forgot about most of them. The strange thing for me though that I remember thinking hmm at the time had to be the mild cramps I had. I only tested because it was my Birthday and I just though I should. I forgot about the test until a little while later and then I saw the lines and had to take a few more IC and then a digital. They all said pregnant. :happydance:


----------



## MandaBear

My first symptom was extreme fatigue and the smell of cigarette smoke made me sick, this was the day after I got a very faint positive..The smell of smoke had never really bothered me before,,2 Days later I got a very clear positive, and here I am today!:)


----------



## destynibaby

my cycle is pretty irregular. ive been late up to 11 days, but i ALWAYS ALWAYS get some sort of cramping that lets me know AF is at least on her way. This time at 7 days late, i hadnt had a cramp, a twinge or nothing. so i tested and i got my BFP as soon as the pee hit the stick. Test line came up dark and before the control line. i was 21 dpo.


----------



## UenvyMEsha

My nipples felt like someone had chewed them.


----------



## linz143

I was complaining to DH that my face felt hot all week. That's really about it! I was shocked when the test turned positive this morning, as I've had more symptoms in non-pregnant months!


----------



## 2boyz1onway

I knew when it was ovulating (new years eve) and exactly 1 week after intercourse that night, I started having severely sore breasts and nipples, areola's turned blood red and I was severely moody. I thought this was odd because in my last pregnancy's I never knew I was pregnant until mother nature didn't show. Of course I waited to take a home UPT until the day mother nature was suppose to show, and well she didn't and now almost 12 weeks pregnant :)


----------



## Cata

I was working onboard a cruise ship and tried to have a glass of wine after a long day at work, after two sips I started feeling extremely "sea sick" my boyfriend quickly said: baby the ship is not rocking... do you think you're pregnant? and we both laughed :) I'm 6 weeks now <3


----------



## my2cuties

Hey yall! Congrats everybody!! Im just poping in to ask a question about 1st trimester because I seem to have forgotten it. I am not positive if im preggo yet (took tests with inconclusive lines). I do have morning sickness, frequent peeing, craving, really hungry, acid reflux, sore sides, tired, tickles in my belly button, moodiness. Late for P by 22 days. Does this sound all like first trimester. I dont have sore breasts though. Does anybody know of any other signs? Thanx ladies and again, congradulations!


----------



## lookin4bump

I noticed that the inside of my nose was all swollen up and I was finding it difficult to breath, like a cold. I also had heartburn really bad and also my nipples seemed darker. 
X x


----------



## Blueberries17

I knew I was pregnant when (at 7dpo) my love tunnel swelled shut and stayed swollen for weeks, I suddenly craved raw bloody meat (I'm vegetarian), and had to spit out my beloved Kitkat bar to prevent vomiting (after enjoying a Kitkat just the day before)! I also had very erotic dreams and was awoken by orgasms, just about every night! :blush:


----------

